# Good dinosaur books



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I just bought my older son his first dinosaur toys. He's already enjoying them and I'm enjoying watching him. I want to get a nice book on the subject (for myself now, since Jack is only 17 months old), but the "good ones" are jam-packed with Evolutionism, and the Creationist ones haven't jumped out at me quality-wise. Any suggestions on 

1) Creationist books that are well written and illustrated OR
2) Mainstream books that don't cram too much evolution down your throat (I don't want to go through too many black highlighters)


----------



## jason d (Jun 8, 2010)

Answers in Genesis has some:

Dinosaurs For Kids | Around the World with Ken Ham

God

God

well just check those and you will see lots of others.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Jun 9, 2010)

I ordered "Dinosaurs for Kids." I'm looking forward to it myself!


----------

